# Peruflora Cirila Alca



## grasshopper (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi All,

I have three peruflora Cirila Alca's and all have virtually no roots, the roots that they did have were all mushy,and they dont seem to want to grow any new roots. These were bought from two different sources, one of which was from this forum whom I wont mention, but after doing some homework I found out that they all came from the same source, Anyway I think Ive been had on all of these as these shure seem to be runts that should have never been sold, they certainly have some sort of issue. So Im wondering if anyone has had the same issue and if there is maybe something I can do to get these guys going or just give up and trash them, the one seller told me he had some issues with some and the other seller who they originated from will not respond at all. Anyone have a trick to share, I shure would love to keep these guys going. Thanks everyone


----------



## slippertalker (Apr 16, 2010)

If you can grow the parents then the hybrid should be easier. In my opinion both are difficult to grow from small plants or out of flask but do fine when they get a bit larger. Phrag kovachii grows better with a higher PH, so that might help out the hybrids somewhat also.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 16, 2010)

One of the big vendors preferred not to sell one to me because they were recovering from rootlessness. That is too bad because I really want one...
this should be an exciting cross. But I appreciated his honesty, maybe when they get growing I'll get one somehow.

Good luck


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm one who got a mini compot. They're still in the clay pot, in sphagnum, as I got them, very slow & maybe this is why, maybe it's time to open up that sphagnum & see what they're really looking like.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2010)

Not easy for sure.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 17, 2010)

We got some of this hybrid at a "great price" too, but we didn't pay enough to get roots either I guess. They arrived with curled leaves too- an obvious sign of water stress in Phrags (leaves curl to preserve moisture). We lost one, but the others all survived more or less and are recovering. Took a LOT of love and soaks in SuperThrive and mild sugar soln then high humidity in semi-hydro with oyster shell and epsom salts. What we hoped to be some quick turnaround has become a project. It's been months and they're still barely sellable IMO. Still pretty quick for the condition they were in though. Oh well. Live and learn. 

-Ernie


----------



## Clark (Apr 17, 2010)

these ended up on my **** list.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 17, 2010)

I bought a flask of Peruflora Cirila Alca about a month ago and the seedlings came out very curly, though with healthy small roots. After three weeks in compots, I can see the leaves slowly straigntening out. They are potted in Aussie Mix for paphs and phrags and are kept in shade and very wet. They came with another flask of Mother Rose and the seedlings are straights and firms and also kept in the shade and very wet. 

I have another Peruflora Cirila Alca medium size with strong roots and I just saw three new budding growths at the base. This one is potted in an open mix of tree fern and medium size bark and perlite. I added a few medium size pieces of diatomite on top. It's watered every couple of days with RO or rainwater if available. Oh! And I keep the pH to around 6.5.

So far so good for all of them!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2010)

Photos!?


----------



## Shiva (Apr 17, 2010)

As soon as the weather gets better and the sun comes out Eric.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 17, 2010)

*My Perufloras*

Well, light wasn't so bad after all in the g/h. 

Here's a group picture of Peruflora Cirila Alca and Mother Rose






And this is the ''big'' Peruflora






And finally, a close-up showing two of the three new growths starts.






I have three compots of each seedlings. :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanx. I will check out my small compot tonight. I think  I have a couple of individual sdlgs also.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the photos and input everyone... Sounds like im not the only one who had this issue, I have no problems growing besseae but no experience with kovachii itself... Im going to try a ph adjustment just to see what happens and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Ray (Apr 18, 2010)

I bought a bunch of them from David Hunt and put them in S/H culture, and water them with my RO+125 ppm N MSU RO. The ones I kept seem very happy.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 18, 2010)

Ray said:


> I bought a bunch of them from David Hunt and put them in S/H culture, and water them with my RO+125 ppm N MSU RO. The ones I kept seem very happy.



Same source for us, but had to rescue them from mush-roots (story above). They are doing okay now. 

-Ernie


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 18, 2010)

I have one tiny seedling that came from Clark's compot; it's starting to put out a new, tiny leaf, so I'm hoping that it is happy. I have it in a large, clay saucer with a few other moisture-loving plants sitting in water (under lights on the 'not so warm' cart)


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 19, 2010)

We also got ours from David Hunt (Veracruz Orchids), the first time they were available as flasks. Ours have been growing slowly but steadily, but probably won't be blooming size for another 18-24 months. The trick seems to be to grow them in plastic pots, sitting about an inch deep in good quality (R/O, Rain) water, with dolomite lime added to the mix. We grow our PFCA's and kovachii's in a mix comprised of 6 parts Rexius seedling bark, 1 part #3 size charcoal and 1 part coarse perlite. We add one cup of powdered dolmite in each 3 cu ft bag of mix. Light levels run about 1,500 fc, and the seedlings are fertilized at the rate of 1/4 tsp/gal with a 30-10-10 ferilizer twice a month during the growing season. Hope this helps!


Thanks, Tom


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll just wait to get a couple from Tom!


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 27, 2010)

Out of the three one is growing a new root, not so shure the other two will make it or not, Ill keep everyone up to date as things go, got my fingers crossed...ph is a bit higher now so maybe thats the trick


----------

